# Streets Of America Project



## loudufrane (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi  

I just joined and there is SO much to see and so much to read, but I wanted to post this little notice for all that may be interested.

I started a project this week called Streets of America Online! It's main focus is street photography, the concept is that people from all over the United States can share / add  their photographs to the site, every photograph submitted is linked to the artist's site.

I love the USA, and I basically wanted to create a place where people can *really *see it. The good, the bad, and the ugly. However, since I am not able to travel to every city in this great country, I thought it would be great for others to join in.

So I hope you will join me and add to my project once in a while.  

Thanks!! :camera:


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 4, 2004)

hey man, welcome.
i like your intro and your concept, interesting and bold. looks like you have quite a bit of interest already too 
tell me about the urban focus... wv is an oddity when it comes to urbanity (maybe you know, since you're in ohio?). maybe i try this thing sometime, but i'm unsure if wv could fit your theme (closest thing we have to a social center is walmart  :cry: ).
good luck with the project


----------



## loudufrane (Jul 4, 2004)

hey StvShoop,

thanks for your reply, getting some snaps of West Virginia would be great, and yeah Ohio is mostly green   too.

B.T.W. you have some awesome photos posted on your site under 'MY JULY 1" .. it's cool!


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks man

i'll see if i can spot some city around here


----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 4, 2004)

I'll see if I have any shots of downtown mainstreet (tourist hell!) Cedarburg, WI. for ya!


----------



## loudufrane (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, I am looking forward to it!  


Have a HAPPY 4TH OF JULY !


----------

